# Is this scale rot?



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

I post on a hognose board and I asked a question regarding about my baby with a pic and I had someone point out looked like she might have scale rot. It wasn’t what I was asking about but if thats what it is I am glad we caught it. She doesn’t have any blisters or open areas just a orange line of scales that run down her body. She actually came with it so I thought it was normal. She will be 12 weeks old tomorrow, her warm side stays between 90.5 and 91.6 thanks to my freedom breeder and her cool side fluctuation is 79-85 (depending on time of day, 79 is at night. My humidity stays between 31-34, oh and her substrate is zoo med repti chip (aspen). Any my question is does this look like scale rot? I am going to do a betadine solution soak and bleach out her enclosure today. Starting tomorrow (waiting on Amazon) gonna use Vetercyn spray on her 3 x per day. Anything else I should do? Oh and should I use paper towels instead of substrate for now?


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

oh and called vet, only vet locally that will see her is a month out


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

A breeder on the hognose reddit forum knew what it was as she had one with the same issue. I guess she was born with her belly not totally fused/developed and what I am seeing is the scar healing and the crusty orange is scabbing I guess. I guess treatment is basically the same as scale rot, use a anti microbal to fight off infection and wait several sheds and time. Granted will always have the scar but not look as bad over time. I was wondering why it literally ran right down the middle.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Vykingwulf said:


> oh and called vet, only vet locally that will see her is a month out


Could you send photos to a vet that specialises in reptiles? It's important to find out exactly what has caused this and if it was a birth defect, get her checked for any abnormalities you can't see.

Whomever breed her/sold her should have provided any information on birth defects.


----------



## Vykingwulf (6 mo ago)

She is being seen next month just for check up. I had called the vets office after the breeder on the redit hognose board recognized what it was and the vet agreed that’s probably what it is. She basically has a healing scar that runs down most of her body from being born under developed. Her scutes didn’t fuse all the way while she was in the egg. It’s a perfect line right down the middle that follows her belly button. The only reason the other breeder caught it was she has had one that had the same issue but not as bad. Hers umbilical didn’t close all the way and a little further up was open as well. Now mines is totally closed but she has a scar and some minor left over scabbing. Vet said since it’s already fused and I am already treating her with anti microbal unless she breaks out with bad scale rot or if it reopens its not an emergency as I am already doing what they would suggest and it should be totally healed after a shed or two. It doesn’t effect her at all, she acts like a normal western hognose and she eats like a champ.


----------

